# met and joined a stay-at-home mom's play group



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

I went to an event and met some other moms that get together and do activities for our children. It will be be great for my daughter to be with other kids more often. I also get to host my own playgroup! Yep, we'll see how that goes!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That's great!! For you and your daughter.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

That is GREAT. Good job. I'm sure you'll have all kinds of funny kid stories to share with the other moms.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

oh man I envy you ,thats awesome !! :banana I really want to get into one of those for my son .. but I've always been to discouraged .. I may try once I actually get my drivers license .


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your responses! Suppressed, Congratulations on your coming baby! I hope you can get into a playgroup sometime in the future. You can do it! Just take it one step at a time. Is this your first child?


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

nope second  my son is 4 .. I wanted to put him in a playgroup of some type so looong ago ... hes pretty much missed out on everything becasue of me .. like nursery school and etc... but now that my anxiety is slowly fading , I think I'm gonig to try when this baby is born .. he really needs it hes becoming a little monster ! :lol


----------

